# 3rd Annual Alabama Pomp Stomp!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/3rd-annual-alabama-pomp-stomp-303353/#post2519985


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Getting quite a few entries already! Remember, you can sign up over the phone too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Only 4 fish on the board so far! Come on guys, get out there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've weighed a lot of fish so far but first place is just over 3lbs. I know there are some Pompano experts that haven't signed up yet. Come show us what a big pomp looks like! Still 3 weeks left in the tourney


----------



## sumner44 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks to showing me the tecnique for pompano by Chris last year,I caught my biggest yet today.
Weighed in at 4lb 4 oz and was 22 in ....Almost strapped it on the hood of my truck and drove it around Pensacola. :thumbup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't heard much on the tourney... Hope it produced a big turnout! Last chance! Time is running out!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We had a smaller turnout this year than the last two, which means a better chance to win. There's still five more days left so if you're catching some nice fish, there's still time to get on board.

Standings so far:

Big Fish

1- Frank Graham; 4.640lbs
2- Larry Serrafin; 3.650lbs
3- Landon Bell; 3.390lbs

Three Fish Aggregate

1- Phen Chung; 9.015lbs
2- Adam Andrews; 8.120lbs
3- Adam Austin; 7.360lbs

Lot of fish weighed, but the average size is down this year


----------

